# Blue Moscow Guppies



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Does anyone here breed them? Are they as gorgeous a dark blue as I've seen pictured? With PhotoShop one can never tell nowadays. I look each time I go to PetSmart but they never have them.

I am enthralled by the blues most but also the blacks and purples.

Thank you.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Check aquabid.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, Matt. Have checked that's why I asked if the color representation is real or if anyone breeds them.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, if they come different then you should be you can file a complaint but a reputable breeder would never do that on purpose.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I was referring to web photos. Didn't mean Aquabid or eBay but I can see that my reply seems as if I did. Wasn't paying attention; sorry about that. I'm not really interested in buying at this time. Just wondered if anyone bred then and had photos.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Chard56 breeds them. And they're just as gorgeous as the photos on the web!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you, Skye. I am so tempted. I'm dividing my 20 long with Willie and Si on each end in about 3.0 gallons and the middle 14 for the shrimp, orange dwarf crayfish and Thai Micro Crabs. I keep telling myself "no" on the guppies....but since I don't want to breed the shrimp but just enjoy them.....maybe. LOL


----------

